# Vita’s Augmented Reality Declares WAAR on 3DS, Proves to be Incredible



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Vita’s Augmented Reality Declares WAAR on 3DS, Proves to be Incredible*










Augmented reality allows developers to make titles that truly blur the line between what is a game and what is real, making your world the game’s world. Unfortunately, augmented games have been held back by limited technology that is clunky and unbelievable, but Sony plans to change all that with the PlayStation Vita.

While the 3DS offers enjoyable augmented mini-games using single AR cards, the Vita will support multiple cards simultaneously (Wide-Area Augmented Reality), allowing the device to have a greater understanding of depth and perspective. As you can see in the video below, the extra cards make the Vita incredibly aware of its surroundings so it can create believable pseudo-realities:






With the Vita’s impressive specs, the augmented characters look startlingly good, so we really hope that this feature is used by developers. The PS Vita can also support AR without any cards, something that _Invizimals _developer Novarama will be taking advantage of with Reality Fighters.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to admit, that does look brilliant! I think I might just invest in one of these.


----------

